# testing



## irish (May 3, 2007)

just a test to see if i come up as member or guest
thanks
didn't work
i don't know what's wrong i did EXACTLY as i was told by makai guy and i am still coming up as guest. what now???


----------



## TUGBrian (May 3, 2007)

shows you as a tug member now!


----------



## Makai Guy (May 3, 2007)

irish said:


> just a test to see if i come up as member or guest
> thanks
> didn't work
> i don't know what's wrong i did EXACTLY as i was told by makai guy and i am still coming up as guest. what now???



You probably failed to notice this from the text in the profile box where you enter the BBS Member Code:





> Changes made here will affect your TUG Member status on the BBS the NEXT time you log on.


... so you may need to log off and back on for your changed BBS Member Code to take effect.  I've noticed, since our last vBulletin software update, that you can often get the change to take effect if you reload the page a time or two.


----------

